# Hilton Hawaiian Village is charging a daily resort fee of $25



## alwysonvac (Dec 1, 2012)

Just a heads up regarding *hilton.com cash stays *at the Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV).

I could only book 8 nights out of the 9 nights that I needed on Oahu using my HGVC points. As a result, I was looking at various cash options and discovered that the Hilton Hawaiian Village is charging a daily $25 resort fee as of 11/01/12.

It appears that the daily HHV resort fee *doesn't apply* to HHonors point reservations and HGVC reservations *made via the club (including Open Season Rental Rates)*.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 1, 2012)

This could be a wave of the future. DRI's KBC on Maui has been reportedly charging resort fee's to non-member guests (exchangers/renters). with Hawaii jacking up property timeshare owners, I'm wondering if this is a way to pass on and combat expense costs to non-owners exchanging in or renters?


----------



## linsj (Dec 2, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I'm wondering if this is a way to pass on and combat expense costs to non-owners exchanging in or renters?



It's for the hotel side, not the timeshares.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 2, 2012)

linsj said:


> It's for the hotel side, not the timeshares.



On the other hand, timeshare owners may be paying the lions share (or maybe not) for amenities that are used by the hotel guests. If they are, this is a way to even out those costs.

Most likely it's just a way for the hotel side to keep the base rate looking lower than it really is by breaking the costs into hotel room and amenity's vs one inclusive cost. I read a brief article a couple of weeks ago where the FCC had warned some hotel groups about misleading advertising when using resort fee's that weren't prominatly listed when guests were booking their rooms. Seems there's been enough complaints about this "surprise" mandatory added value fee to get the FCC's attention.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 2, 2012)

*Hilton added daily resort fees at various hotel locations*

UPDATE....

There are several threads on flyertalk.com - http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/hilton-hhonors-417/

Here's a few that were mentioned so far.

In Orlando
- Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek $22
- Waldorf Astoria $25
- Hilton Orlando $20

Clearwater Beach Hilton $20

Hilton Tuscon El Conquistador $20


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 2, 2012)

*FTC Warns Hotel Operators that Price Quotes that Exclude 'Resort Fees' and Other Mandatory Surcharges May Be Deceptive *



> From the Federal Trade Commission - http://www.ftc.gov/opa/2012/11/hotelresort.shtm
> 
> _For Release: 11/28/2012
> 
> ...


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 2, 2012)

I agree about the misleading part, it annoys me when a resort shows great pictures of all the pools etc.... and then tack on $$$ after you make a reservation based on room price.


----------



## PearlCity (Dec 2, 2012)

So they are charging a resort fee PLUS the high $20 or so for parking for cash stays? Ok..  I think I'm no.longer in the market for hgvc. The cash option I would have loved to use but $45 extra is nuts!


----------



## linsj (Dec 2, 2012)

PearlCity said:


> So they are charging a resort fee PLUS the high $20 or so for parking for cash stays? Ok..  I think I'm no.longer in the market for hgvc. The cash option I would have loved to use but $45 extra is nuts!



Only for hotel reservations, not for timeshare stays, whether on HGVC points or open season cash.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 2, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> ... I read a brief article a couple of weeks ago where the FCC had warned some hotel groups...



I know you meant "FTC," but the idea of the FCC getting involved gave me a chuckle.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 2, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> I know you meant "FTC," but the idea of the FCC getting involved gave me a chuckle.



Trade Commision, Communication Commision......is there a difference?


----------



## PearlCity (Dec 3, 2012)

Ahh ok I misunderstood. I though it was for timeshare cash stays. Ok then moreso I need t buy Hilton lol.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 3, 2012)

I modified my 1st post to add a little more clarification


----------



## ccwu (Dec 3, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> This could be a wave of the future. DRI's KBC on Maui has been reportedly charging resort fee's to non-member guests (exchangers/renters). with Hawaii jacking up property timeshare owners, I'm wondering if this is a way to pass on and combat expense costs to non-owners exchanging in or renters?



As far as I understand, they told me the fee is applicable to anyone who does not own KBC including other DRI members who's home resort is not Hawaii collection. The guest of the owner of KBC being treated the same as owner oh KBC. Say, I own 35,000 pints in KBC. Reservation made withe the first 35,000 points at KBC is free parking. Reservation after the KBC points will be charged parking fee and other fees. So far HGVC did not say that owners other than hhv would be charged a fee.


----------

